# Finally Front 5 Open



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

We have the front 5 open fully now.  The question now is draining of the whales.  Anyone want to take bets?


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 24, 2013)

This would probably be a good advertisement for modern snowmaking equipment
Mountain look like this?  Call SMI!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> We have the front 5 open fully now.  The question now is draining of the whales.  Anyone want to take bets?



Looks good. On a side note, I really hate the Front Five reference (no offense). It's as though they are trying to say that those trails are somehow in the same category as Stowe's Front Four.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Looks good. On a side note, I really hate the Front Five reference (no offense). It's as though they are trying to say that those trails are somehow in the same category as Stowe's Front Four.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


  They have been called that as long as I remember.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Looks good. On a side note, I really hate the Front Five reference (no offense). It's as though they are trying to say that those trails are somehow in the same category as Stowe's Front Four.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



You sure get riled up easy.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

Also it is more accurate than the front four where there are way more than 4 trails on that part of the mountain.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Also it is more accurate than the front four where there are way more than 4 trails on that part of the mountain.



Actually it is more like the Front Six at Cannon (Banshee), but who is counting.  My skis have Banshee on them too.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> You sure get riled up easy.



I just don't like when a company plagerizes another companies marketing schtick. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I just don't like when a company plagerizes another companies marketing schtick.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Are you sure it was Cannon that plagerized Stowe?  I don' t know, and maybe Stowe was the first to say "Front #", but Cannon's not exactly some Johnny-Come-Lately on the ski scene.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Are you sure it was Cannon that plagerized Stowe?  I don' t know, and maybe Stowe was the first to say "Front #", but Cannon's not exactly some Johnny-Come-Lately on the ski scene.



And I think people called it that before the "company" did.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I just don't like when a company plagerizes another companies marketing schtick.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app




They are just jealous that Cannon has 5.

Kinda like 7 minute abs!!!!!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 24, 2013)

I like the front 5 name much better than the face trials.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll bet they have them knocked down by Saturday.I hope cuz I love cranking high speeders on Rocket and Zoomer.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> I like the front 5 name much better than the face trials.




Huh? I pm'ed you by the way.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I just don't like when a company plagerizes another companies marketing schtick.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Biased much?


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> They are just jealous that Cannon has 5.


Some Stowe-ites throw in Lookout to make up their own Front Five. Of course, the same Stowe-ites would also throw out Liftline and include Lookout in the Front Four.

IIRC, Cannon has embraced the Front Five concept and started selling a shirt for this. Ironically, I saw that shirt on a beach in Cape Cod.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Some Stowe-ites throw in Lookout to make up their own Front Five. Of course, the same Stowe-ites would also throw out Liftline and include Lookout in the Front Four.
> 
> IIRC, Cannon has embraced the Front Five concept and started selling a shirt for this. Ironically, I saw that shirt on a beach in Cape Cod.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

^ That's it. Glad to see you also have the coin from the Mittersill chair opening. That coin also marks the only time I ever rode that chair!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^ That's it. Glad to see you also have the coin from the Mittersill chair opening. That coin also marks the only time I ever rode that chair!



Not mine.  BTW, we don't need no stinkin' chair! Chair! No stinkin' chair!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Not mine.  BTW, we don't need no stinkin' chair! Chair! No stinkin' chair!



I rode the chair before the opening and haven't since


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Huh? I pm'ed you by the way.


I hear many people call the Zoomer pod "the face trails".


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> I hear many people call the Zoomer pod "the face trails".




I guess I have too now that I think of it.  You would think that at these temps the snow would not need to drain.  Blow it and groomed out out the next day.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Biased much?



Actually no. I'm not much of a Stowe fan and consider Smuggs as my favorite mountain. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Some Stowe-ites throw in Lookout to make up their own Front Five. Of course, the same Stowe-ites would also throw out Liftline and include Lookout in the Front Four.
> 
> IIRC, Cannon has embraced the Front Five concept and started selling a shirt for this. Ironically, I saw that shirt on a beach in Cape Cod.



I would take all 5 of Stowes over the Front 5 at Cannon. Yes, Cannon's Front Five are very recognizable but using the same marketing gimmick is bush league. Cannon has a lot of great features they could market (historical stuff, Mittersill, some of the best tree skiing, etc.) I think they need to figure out there identity, who their client base is, and how to maintain loyal customers and attract new ones.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

You need to get over yourself. This is not an issue outside of your mind. 

Completely different clientel, different markets, etc,  and if you really want to argue, it makes more sense at Cannon opposed to Stowe given that there are actually 5 distinct trails at Cannon, where at Stowe there are like 20 and your just picking 4 of the difficult ones.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

How about the "Fronc Five". It has a ring to it. Just like Wile E. Coyote "Supergenius"


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> You need to get over yourself. This is not an issue outside of your mind.
> 
> Completely different clientel, different markets, etc,  and if you really want to argue, it makes more sense at Cannon opposed to Stowe given that there are actually 5 distinct trails at Cannon, where at Stowe there are like 20 and your just picking 4 of the difficult ones.



Oh right I forgot that you are the voice of reason. My argument was not of who is more deserving of this stupid title. It was about copying another mtns marketing campaign. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

Again, thats in your head. Literally noone else has beef with this other than you. 

For at least my lifetime, theyve both had the same monikers. Were talking decades here. If your going to get all riled up over a chicken and egg type scenario, well thats on you.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Again, thats in your head. Literally noone else has beef with this other than you.
> 
> For at least my lifetime, theyve both had the same monikers. Were talking decades here. If your going to get all riled up over a chicken and egg type scenario, well thats on you.


...and no one has said who was first.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't like that they call the trams "ketchup" and "mustard".  It's like they are trying to say that those cars are equivalent to the Heinz and French's condiments for French fries and hotdogs.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> I don't like that they call the trams "ketchup" and "mustard".  It's like they are trying to say that those cars are equivalent to the Heinz and French's condiments for French fries and hotdogs.



I hope (and believe) you are kidding


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

ss20 said:


> What mountain?



If you have to ask then it doesn't matter


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I hope (and believe) you are kidding


If you have to ask then it doesn't matter.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> If you have to ask then it doesn't matter



Right.  I only looked at page one, for some strange reason I forgot to look at the next pages until after I posted.  I now realize the mountain is Cannon.  No, I have not skied there (yet!)


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> If you have to ask then it doesn't matter.



:-D


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 24, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I just don't like when a company plagerizes another companies marketing schtick.



I'm with you on this one.  Get some freak'n originality Stowe!  What's next "Stowe: It's a Blast!"??


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I'm with you on this one.  Get some freak'n originality Stowe!  What's next "Stowe: It's a Blast!"??



Retro! Love it, need my onesy!

Condiment Trams hopefully were made up by kids or Prophet4320! He gets in line real early I hear.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I'm with you on this one.  Get some freak'n originality Stowe!  What's next "Stowe: It's a Blast!"??



The Stowinistas would be pissed.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> The Stowinistas would be pissed.



Stowe, Naturally!


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 24, 2013)

I am Stowe


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

Stowe, Burn Your Boots Off!


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> I don't like that they call the trams "ketchup" and "mustard".  It's like they are trying to say that those cars are equivalent to the Heinz and French's condiments for French fries and hotdogs.





Puck it said:


> Condiment Trams hopefully were made up by kids or Prophet4320! He gets in line real early I hear.


Unfortunately, the condiment trams seem to have some semi-official blessing. I actually saw the yellow tram referred to as mustard in a magazine article.


AdironRider said:


> The Stowinistas would be pissed.


Cannonista: This has got to be the most misguided marketing campaign ever.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Unfortunately, the condiment trams seem to have some semi-official blessing. I actually saw the yellow tram referred to as mustard in a magazine article.



"Blood and Puss" never really caught on.



snowmonster said:


> Cannonista: This has got to be the most misguided marketing campaign ever.



Couldn't agree more.  Let's let Stowe take it as a concession.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Unfortunately, the condiment trams seem to have some semi-official blessing. I actually saw the yellow tram referred to as mustard in a magazine.




SKI, the real skiers mag. Not much of a marketing budget at Cannon, so lay off them.  You privateer in a snowmonster suit!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> "Blood and Puss" never.



What if the red one was brown? Then what.  Never mind.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Cannonista: This has got to be the most misguided marketing campaign ever.



+1


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 24, 2013)

You don't think consciously aligning a state run ski area with a left wing, Central American socialist democratic revolutionary movement was marketing gold melded with cutesy wordplay? ;-)

"Taxpayers For Cannon" would be the Contras in this metaphor?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread is funny

Cannon is the new Killington


----------



## Drusive (Jan 24, 2013)

the front 5 has always been referred to as the fingers, or fingaahs for us Rhode Island natives


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> I am Stowe


lulz

Since when is a descriptive geographical term a marketing shtick, any ways? Drive up I-93 and never heard the term before, and you'd probably eventually look at those trails and call them such regardless. I REALLY doubt the term was adopted from Stowe. But the burden of proof of theft lies with the accuser...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> lulz
> 
> Since when is a descriptive geographical term a marketing shtick, any ways? Drive up I-93 and never heard the term before, and you'd probably eventually look at those trails and call them such regardless. I REALLY doubt the term was adopted from Stowe. But the burden of proof of theft lies with the accuser...



Your right. I haven't been able to find anything to back up my statement so I will back away from what I said and leave it at that.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

Drusive said:


> the front 5 has always been referred to as the fingers, or fingaahs for us Rhode Island natives




Funny, you don't look Druish!


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Cheese (Jan 25, 2013)

I think the_ Front Five _have also been challenging for Cannon's marketing team to contradict.  They don't only want MRG's "Ski it if you can" customers they want everyone.  So marketing is trying to enlighten the beginners and intermediates that there is more terrain at Cannon than just the_ Front Five _seen from Franconia Notch.  After all, newbies see those slopes and think, "Holy $hit, let's go to Bretton Woods instead."


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2013)

Cheese said:


> I think the_ Front Five _have also been challenging for Cannon's marketing team to contradict. They don't only want MRG's "Ski it if you can" customers they want everyone. So marketing is trying to enlighten the beginners and intermediates that there is more terrain at Cannon than just the_ Front Five _seen from Franconia Notch. After all, newbies see those slopes and think, "Holy $hit, let's go to Bretton Woods instead."




That was my wife's impression when I brought her the first time.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> SKI, the real skiers mag. Not much of a marketing budget at Cannon, so lay off them.  You privateer in a snowmonster suit!



Worse. I believe the article was in one of those New Hampshire tourism mags. The article was touting summer activities at Cannon, specifically tram rides and nature walks on the summit. 

Privateer. I like that.:beer:



witch hobble said:


> You don't think consciously aligning a state run ski area with a left wing, Central American socialist democratic revolutionary movement was marketing gold melded with cutesy wordplay? ;-)
> 
> "Taxpayers For Cannon" would be the Contras in this metaphor?



I always thought that Cannonista was taken from Fashionista, which was a new-ish term about four or five years ago. I thought it was an effort to attract a hip, young crowd. If the allusion was to Sandinista, then big props to the marketing team. "I'll take Obscure Revolutionary References for 400, Alex."



Puck it said:


> Funny, you don't look Druish!



_Your schwartz is as big as mine._


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> _Your schwartz is as big as mine._



Barf!
Barf!
Barftholomew!


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Shoot, brother. We have the same taste in stupid movies!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Shoot, brother. We have the same taste in stupid movies!



It was on Encore last night. I was "combing" for it.


----------



## KevinF (Jan 25, 2013)

I was under the impression that the original incarnation of the Front Four at Stowe were first cut back in the 1950's sometime.  I have never seen pictures of the original trails, but I know Goat isn't where it first was, and Starr is wider then it originally was (that's saying something...).  Not sure what changes Liftline and National have undergone, or when the changes took place.

Does anybody know when Stowe started using the Front Four term?  When were the Front Five at Cannon first cut?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2013)

KevinF said:


> I was under the impression that the original incarnation of the Front Four at Stowe were first cut back in the 1950's sometime. I have never seen pictures of the original trails, but I know Goat isn't where it first was, and Starr is wider then it originally was (that's saying something...). Not sure what changes Liftline and National have undergone, or when the changes took place.
> 
> Does anybody know when Stowe started using the Front Four term? When were the Front Five at Cannon first cut?




Based on an old trail map.  Pauly's Folly was there in 1941. Nothing else.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2013)

The rest of Cannon's front 5 were not cut until 1962. http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/skiareaexpansions/NewHampshire/cannon.php#zoomer


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 25, 2013)

KevinF said:


> I was under the impression that the original incarnation of the Front Four at Stowe were first cut back in the 1950's sometime.  I have never seen pictures of the original trails, but I know Goat isn't where it first was, and Starr is wider then it originally was (that's saying something...).  Not sure what changes Liftline and National have undergone, or when the changes took place.
> 
> Does anybody know when Stowe started using the Front Four term?  When were the Front Five at Cannon first cut?



I have a book on Stowe at home and will check back on this. There's an entire section there that talks about the Front Four. Liftline was where the original single chair went up and National was the site of a national downhill race. They were probably first cut in the late thirties or forties. Both have been widened considerably. Liftline is actually quite tame now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 25, 2013)

Other people care!! Take that

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 25, 2013)

I gotta find my no Cannonista stickers we made the year that crap came out.We put them all over the place and JD was not impressed.But then,neither were we with that term.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 25, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Other people care!! Take that
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



What are you talking about, cause some guy is going to look at when the trails were cut? 

So were not really taking anything.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 25, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> What are you talking about, cause some guy is going to look at when the trails were cut?
> 
> So were not really taking anything.



Your just so easy to antagonize

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 25, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Your just so easy to antagonize
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Says the guy who was so butthurt about a perceived marketing slight he had to bring it up in a Cannon conditions thread. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Says the guy who was so butthurt about a perceived marketing slight he had to bring it up in a Cannon conditions thread. Keep on keepin on.



"Butthurtista".  If I were Stowe i'd lay claim to that slogan before Cannon grabs it.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 25, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I always thought that Cannonista was taken from Fashionista, which was a new-ish term about four or five years ago. I thought it was an effort to attract a hip, young crowd. If the allusion was to Sandinista, then big props to the marketing team. "I'll take Obscure Revolutionary References for 400, Alex."



I think fashionista is referencing Sandinista too.  Maybe Cannon marketers were diehard Clash fans?

Skied for 3 hours today.  Only 4 of the Front x were open.  The adolescent racers had their big boards on, and had Avalanche and Banshee to themselves.  Condition wise, best Cannon day of the year for me.  Rocket was groomed flat but a bit more firm (same as Paulies)than Gary's.  I did a bunch of Skylight>Mid/lower Ravine laps.  Upper Cannon was also good.  Parked at the tram for the first time this year.

A lot of snow was made.


----------

